# Hope For Thos Of You With Teens!



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

We started camping about 11 years ago with a tent trailer when our two girls were much younger. We started out by renting and then eventually bought a tent trailer. The girls were about 3 and 7. They absolutely loved going everywhere we went and always found something to explore, even if it was just the tree stump in the campsite. They couldn't wait for the next trip. As the years progressed and our oldest daughter became a teenager and high school age with all of the social activities (not to mention a part time job), she went with us less and less. When she did go (we now had a travel trailer), she would hibernate inside with her magazines, Ipod, sometimes a movie (if we had hookups and allowed it), or hang out with the friend she brought. Needless to say, she wasn't all that thrilled to be going with us anymore because it interfered with her social life and all the activities of high school. It was sad for us, but we understood.

Fast forward to this weekend. She is home from college (first year) for Thanksgiving Break and you know what she said to us the other night? "I miss camping SOOOO much!!!" That was music to our ears.

Just remember that the memories do sink in to the kids and that this kind of family time can't be equaled. Even if they are sitting in the trailer reading Glamour magazine, at least you are together. You can try to leave as much of the electronics at home as possible for good family time. It helps. But I know she loved the campfire time and the conversation.

When we go camping now, I try to buy a postcard from wherever we are (because we are usually someplace she has been with us in the past) and send it to her at school so she can hang it on her bulletin board in her room for the memories. Hopefully next summer she can head out with us at least for a weekend or two.

I hope this helps those who are struggling with teens that aren't enjoying the experience the way they used to. It will come full circle and someday, they will probably take their kids camping.

Kelly


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

WACOUGAR said:


> We started camping about 11 years ago with a tent trailer when our two girls were much younger. We started out by renting and then eventually bought a tent trailer. The girls were about 3 and 7. They absolutely loved going everywhere we went and always found something to explore, even if it was just the tree stump in the campsite. They couldn't wait for the next trip. As the years progressed and our oldest daughter became a teenager and high school age with all of the social activities (not to mention a part time job), she went with us less and less. When she did go (we now had a travel trailer), she would hibernate inside with her magazines, Ipod, sometimes a movie (if we had hookups and allowed it), or hang out with the friend she brought. Needless to say, she wasn't all that thrilled to be going with us anymore because it interfered with her social life and all the activities of high school. It was sad for us, but we understood.
> 
> Fast forward to this weekend. She is home from college (first year) for Thanksgiving Break and you know what she said to us the other night? "I miss camping SOOOO much!!!" That was music to our ears.
> 
> ...


The wife and i are going through the same thing, our daughter is a senior and barely is home. She only went camping with us twice this past season...too busy.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

With teens you just have to find an activity that can go with them. For me that was mountain biking. When I was in high school I had things going on, but as long as I could take my bike with me I would go and have fun. For others it may be kayaking, hiking, geocaching, sightseeing, etc. Just find something and encourage them to do it.


----------



## Panhandle Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

That is so awesome. We started with the tents, then the popup and now the 270BH. Hope my son, now 11, thinks back and misses it.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Very cool Kelly! Thanks for sharing that! We didn't do camping when my daughter was growing up, but when we got our first set up, a pop up, she was in college but happy to join us a couple times. The best was when I took her 6 week old baby to camp so momma could get some sleep. Momma came up 5 days later completely refreshed and we have great pop up camping pics!
Now, we take the 5 yr old grandaughter when we can. But this year kindergarten got in the way







, but she talks about camping and wants to go. For christmas she wants the new Barbie Camper that Costco has. It's huge and so are her eyes when she tells me about it! Guess what Santa is bringing?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

WACOUGAR said:


> ...
> I hope this helps those who are struggling with teens that aren't enjoying the experience the way they used to. It will come full circle and someday, they will probably take their kids camping.
> 
> Kelly


Nice inspiring story!
I think your last line is exactly correct! I know that's half of why I camp today, to share with my kids the experiences that my parents shared with me. (The other half is of course because I love it and need to get away from the daily grind as well!)


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Nathan said:


> ...
> I hope this helps those who are struggling with teens that aren't enjoying the experience the way they used to. It will come full circle and someday, they will probably take their kids camping.
> 
> Kelly


Nice inspiring story!
I think your last line is exactly correct! I know that's half of why I camp today, to share with my kids the experiences that my parents shared with me. (The other half is of course because I love it and need to get away from the daily grind as well!)








[/quote]

My parents have been camping (RVing) for about 50 years. When I was little, that was the only way we could have any kind of vacation. Fast forward to when I got married and was on our honeymoon and I remember driving around Lake Tahoe and we made fun of tent trailers, calling them "Pop Tarts". It wasn't until we had been married about 13 years or so that we also needed and inexpensive way to vacation that I went back to my childhood memories and came up with the idea. I think if you take your kids (even teens who seem to "hate" it), the memories are there and it will come back at some point.

I just hope that when I am my parents age, I will have a 5th wheel like theirs (a 36 foot Teton!!!)

Kelly


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Nope....my kids still hate camping!


----------



## dynamicOutback (Jan 29, 2009)

WACOUGAR said:


> We started camping about 11 years ago with a tent trailer when our two girls were much younger. We started out by renting and then eventually bought a tent trailer. The girls were about 3 and 7. They absolutely loved going everywhere we went and always found something to explore, even if it was just the tree stump in the campsite. They couldn't wait for the next trip. As the years progressed and our oldest daughter became a teenager and high school age with all of the social activities (not to mention a part time job), she went with us less and less. When she did go (we now had a travel trailer), she would hibernate inside with her magazines, Ipod, sometimes a movie (if we had hookups and allowed it), or hang out with the friend she brought. Needless to say, she wasn't all that thrilled to be going with us anymore because it interfered with her social life and all the activities of high school. It was sad for us, but we understood.
> 
> Fast forward to this weekend. She is home from college (first year) for Thanksgiving Break and you know what she said to us the other night? "I miss camping SOOOO much!!!" That was music to our ears.
> 
> ...


I have often worried about how much our little girls are remembering. We have a 7 and 5 year old. I have dreaded the day they do not want to go and often wonder at what age they will begin to feel that way!! Reading your story made me smile, I have always heard girls always know were their center is....I hope I have the same experience you had!!
Merry Christmas and give her a hug for me!!


----------



## campermom (Jul 31, 2009)

dynamicOutback said:


> We started camping about 11 years ago with a tent trailer when our two girls were much younger. We started out by renting and then eventually bought a tent trailer. The girls were about 3 and 7. They absolutely loved going everywhere we went and always found something to explore, even if it was just the tree stump in the campsite. They couldn't wait for the next trip. As the years progressed and our oldest daughter became a teenager and high school age with all of the social activities (not to mention a part time job), she went with us less and less. When she did go (we now had a travel trailer), she would hibernate inside with her magazines, Ipod, sometimes a movie (if we had hookups and allowed it), or hang out with the friend she brought. Needless to say, she wasn't all that thrilled to be going with us anymore because it interfered with her social life and all the activities of high school. It was sad for us, but we understood.
> 
> Fast forward to this weekend. She is home from college (first year) for Thanksgiving Break and you know what she said to us the other night? "I miss camping SOOOO much!!!" That was music to our ears.
> 
> ...


I have often worried about how much our little girls are remembering. We have a 7 and 5 year old. I have dreaded the day they do not want to go and often wonder at what age they will begin to feel that way!! Reading your story made me smile, I have always heard girls always know were their center is....I hope I have the same experience you had!!
Merry Christmas and give her a hug for me!!
[/quote]

We camp with a large group of families. We are 12 campers and over 50 people strong. Over the years we have watched so many kids grow up. The older ones are busy so we don't get to see them as much, but they do make appearances here and there. We received a thank you card from one of the recent graduates that included a p.s that read - "I really like camping with you guys." They remember.I think they really do enjoy themselves partly because we give them alot of freedom and they know we trust them. They have never let us down. They know they have a place with us because we have always been consistant with our annual campouts. Our 11 year old was so sad when we closed up the camper this fall. He can't wait until spring when we camp again. We see all those people year round, but the kids really love the whole camping thing. Bringing a friend is also encouraged. The more the people the better the party!!! I just bought an "Eyeclops DVD Projector" for the Outback for xmas. Movie nights outside while camping will be a big hit with the kids. Living in Michigan makes a big difference as well. We are never at a loss for things to do outside and we ALWAYS


----------



## campermom (Jul 31, 2009)

campermom said:


> We started camping about 11 years ago with a tent trailer when our two girls were much younger. We started out by renting and then eventually bought a tent trailer. The girls were about 3 and 7. They absolutely loved going everywhere we went and always found something to explore, even if it was just the tree stump in the campsite. They couldn't wait for the next trip. As the years progressed and our oldest daughter became a teenager and high school age with all of the social activities (not to mention a part time job), she went with us less and less. When she did go (we now had a travel trailer), she would hibernate inside with her magazines, Ipod, sometimes a movie (if we had hookups and allowed it), or hang out with the friend she brought. Needless to say, she wasn't all that thrilled to be going with us anymore because it interfered with her social life and all the activities of high school. It was sad for us, but we understood.
> 
> Fast forward to this weekend. She is home from college (first year) for Thanksgiving Break and you know what she said to us the other night? "I miss camping SOOOO much!!!" That was music to our ears.
> 
> ...


I have often worried about how much our little girls are remembering. We have a 7 and 5 year old. I have dreaded the day they do not want to go and often wonder at what age they will begin to feel that way!! Reading your story made me smile, I have always heard girls always know were their center is....I hope I have the same experience you had!!
Merry Christmas and give her a hug for me!!
[/quote]

We camp with a large group of families. We are 12 campers and over 50 people strong. Over the years we have watched so many kids grow up. The older ones are busy so we don't get to see them as much, but they do make appearances here and there. We received a thank you card from one of the recent graduates that included a p.s that read - "I really like camping with you guys." They remember.I think they really do enjoy themselves partly because we give them alot of freedom and they know we trust them. They have never let us down. They know they have a place with us because we have always been consistant with our annual campouts. Our 11 year old was so sad when we closed up the camper this fall. He can't wait until spring when we camp again. We see all those people year round, but the kids really love the whole camping thing. Bringing a friend is also encouraged. The more the people the better the party!!! I just bought an "Eyeclops DVD Projector" for the Outback for xmas. Movie nights outside while camping will be a big hit with the kids. Living in Michigan makes a big difference as well. We are never at a loss for things to do outside and we ALWAYS
[/quote]
Bring the bikes.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

I ran into the neighbor at the grocery and she was telling me that the only regret they had was that they just started camping with their family after the kids have grown and wish they could have started when the kids was small. I had the privilege of just smiling and being thankful we did that. Now I am thankful that the GS gets to go occasionally. Remember if we all had the wisdom of a teenager We would conquer the world.


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

campermom said:


> We started camping about 11 years ago with a tent trailer when our two girls were much younger. We started out by renting and then eventually bought a tent trailer. The girls were about 3 and 7. They absolutely loved going everywhere we went and always found something to explore, even if it was just the tree stump in the campsite. They couldn't wait for the next trip. As the years progressed and our oldest daughter became a teenager and high school age with all of the social activities (not to mention a part time job), she went with us less and less. When she did go (we now had a travel trailer), she would hibernate inside with her magazines, Ipod, sometimes a movie (if we had hookups and allowed it), or hang out with the friend she brought. Needless to say, she wasn't all that thrilled to be going with us anymore because it interfered with her social life and all the activities of high school. It was sad for us, but we understood.
> 
> Fast forward to this weekend. She is home from college (first year) for Thanksgiving Break and you know what she said to us the other night? "I miss camping SOOOO much!!!" That was music to our ears.
> 
> ...


I have often worried about how much our little girls are remembering. We have a 7 and 5 year old. I have dreaded the day they do not want to go and often wonder at what age they will begin to feel that way!! Reading your story made me smile, I have always heard girls always know were their center is....I hope I have the same experience you had!!
Merry Christmas and give her a hug for me!!
[/quote]

We camp with a large group of families. We are 12 campers and over 50 people strong. Over the years we have watched so many kids grow up. The older ones are busy so we don't get to see them as much, but they do make appearances here and there. We received a thank you card from one of the recent graduates that included a p.s that read - "I really like camping with you guys." They remember.I think they really do enjoy themselves partly because we give them alot of freedom and they know we trust them. They have never let us down. They know they have a place with us because we have always been consistant with our annual campouts. Our 11 year old was so sad when we closed up the camper this fall. He can't wait until spring when we camp again. We see all those people year round, but the kids really love the whole camping thing. Bringing a friend is also encouraged. The more the people the better the party!!! I just bought an "Eyeclops DVD Projector" for the Outback for xmas. Movie nights outside while camping will be a big hit with the kids. Living in Michigan makes a big difference as well. We are never at a loss for things to do outside and we ALWAYS
[/quote]

One thing some friends of our do is to bring the Wii along and project it onto a sheet on the side of the camper. They end up having bowling tournaments etc... with the entire campground.

bbwb


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

I never thought about taking the wii and projecting it that way. Great Idea! We will think about that for the next season.







that would keep the older older kids happy to.


----------

